# Brand new boots way too tight - Return?



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Take them back, I have K2's a half size LARGER than my normal shoe size and they fit perfect, there is no way you should have been convinced to get a size smaller. He probably didn't have any of your size in stock and wanted to sell the pair


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

genrally you should never wear boots the same size as your shoes... most always smaller never larger.
The salesman told you exactly what you need to feel. just a touch when standing straight up. and if you lean into the boots. you should feel your toes pull off the front. (for expected pack out)

it may not be that the boots are too small but that the Conda liner system needs to be adjusted. open the outer tongue of the boot there should be a green "pringle chip" shaped piece that velcros to the tongu. pull that away and move it to different positions. 

also a insole may help you foot feel a bit better. 

if this doesnt work. maybe your feet and k2's dont mesh well. chalk it up to that.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

also make sure your standing around in them. dont throw them on and sit in the recliner.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

They will pack out, but I dont think they will that much. I wear the maysis a half size smaller than my street shoe and its a perfect fit.


----------



## Trey T (Oct 12, 2011)

That's false. There's only one "US size" and the numerical value just don't change - size 10US is size 10US. i.e. If you truely wear 10.5 size, the snowboard boots should be 10.5. The problem is that, majority of people don't wear the proper size tennis shoe they tend to wear it larger. If you're a runner, you know that getting fitted shoe is very critical. 

Tennis shoe, there's a high QC in getting the size produced correctly. However, the complexity of making snowboard boots required complex QC to produce correct size measurement. 

The rule of thumb is, if you "truely" wear a size in tennis shoe, that's your snowboard boots! This shoe size problem has plagued the whole snowboard boots industry!


zk0ot said:


> genrally you should never wear boots the same size as your shoes... most always smaller never larger.
> ...t.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

^^ No way. I wear size 11 Etnies, Supra, DC, but size 10.5 Lakai, Vans, Globe and Puma. All my shoes fit perfectly. And when it comes to dress shoes i'm all over the place between 10 and 11.

The only way to know is trying stuff on.

Edit: BTW i wear size 11 Thirtytwo boots.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

I think the point is that every brand fits differently, obviously my shoes of choice are not made by K2 so I don't expect them to fit the same. I judge a boot fit by personal comfort and how well it locks your foot in. i.e. not too small to have my toes crushed but not too big to have heel lift. Nobody (not even a boot salesman) can tell you how well a boot feels, if it's uncomfortable to walk in for 10 min how comfortable do you think it'll be when you're snowboarding the full day in freezing temperatures? 
Moral of the story, try boots until you find ones that fit properly.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

take them back


----------



## thill26 (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok i am going to take them back to the shop tomorrow, try on a bigger size and also try on several different boots. I think the problem is that i only tried these because i wanted the double boa system.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

you could get a heel wedge to place in the boot while you're still in the process of breaking them in. the heel wedge will raise your heel a little further up the boot allowing more room for your toes, and then when the boot breaks in you can simply remove the heel wedges and fit your foot in naturally. just a thought?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Trey T said:


> That's false. There's only one "US size" and the numerical value just don't change - size 10US is size 10US. i.e. If you truely wear 10.5 size, the snowboard boots should be 10.5. The problem is that, majority of people don't wear the proper size tennis shoe they tend to wear it larger. If you're a runner, you know that getting fitted shoe is very critical.
> 
> Tennis shoe, there's a high QC in getting the size produced correctly. However, the complexity of making snowboard boots required complex QC to produce correct size measurement.
> 
> The rule of thumb is, if you "truely" wear a size in tennis shoe, that's your snowboard boots! This shoe size problem has plagued the whole snowboard boots industry!


Agreed. Most people don't know what truly fits. So I assume they don't. If you walk into a shop and they ask you your shoe size. Then hand you a pair of boots. Run out of that shop. They should size your feet. 9/10 your smaller than your shoe size


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

Sounds like the boots are the right size, actually. Get them heat molded if you haven't already, what socks are you / will you be wearing with them? You only need a thin pair at the most, if that is still uncomfortable, go without them for a few days until the boots pack out.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

F1EA said:


> ^^ No way. I wear size 11 Etnies, Supra, DC, but size 10.5 Lakai, Vans, Globe and Puma. All my shoes fit perfectly. And when it comes to dress shoes i'm all over the place between 10 and 11.
> 
> The only way to know is trying stuff on.
> 
> Edit: BTW i wear size 11 Thirtytwo boots.


Those shoes you listed all fit differently. They have a wider profile which makes them roomier. Thats why you can squeeze a 10.5.

To the OP if youve ever played sports such as football, soccer or anything that requires a cleat those shoes are usually fitted to your perfect foot size. As said above do not go off your walking shoes when sizing boots, go off of your athletic wear.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

All my shoes are 10s, my 32s are all 9s.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

andrewdod said:


> Those shoes you listed all fit differently. They have a wider profile which makes them roomier. Thats why you can squeeze a 10.5.
> 
> To the OP if youve ever played sports such as football, soccer or anything that requires a cleat those shoes are usually fitted to your perfect foot size. As said above do not go off your walking shoes when sizing boots, go off of your athletic wear.


To be honest, i started that post saying "No", but the post above mine was in pretty good agreement with mine... but anyways, all those shoes fit differently because of different padding and QC from the manufacturer... but the same applies to boots.

In fact it is even more variable in boots as the "US size" only refers to your footprint, but a boot has to fit at least 4 dimensions: lenght, foot width, ankle width and calves. And then when you factor in QC from the manufacturers to make sure what they build at sz 10 is actually a sz 10 consistently.... then basically, you're left with having to try a bunch of boots on. I think there's no escape.

Im no expert at fitting boots, and actually im having a small problem with new boots which were great out of the box an now allow some heel movement (about 1/4" between heel lift and heel lateral mov) after heat molding... it's not bad, but i may have to re-mold them if they pack out too much.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Personally when I buy boots I buy them snug. Not tight. There's no reason you should feel any pain from your boots. Especially if they make your foot numb just take them back.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Im no expert at fitting boots, and actually im having a small problem with new boots which were great out of the box an now allow some heel movement (about 1/4" between heel lift and heel lateral mov) after heat molding... it's not bad, but i may have to re-mold them if they pack out too much.


Not exactly how that's supposed to work. 

If you buy boots and they're perfectly comfy out of the box. They're probably big.... or will soon be too big. 

They should be snug. Your toes should touch the front. Not crunched up. But touch. 
As they break in, that touch will be come minimal. 

Re heat molding your boots doesn't magically Un pack your boots.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

zk0ot said:


> Not exactly how that's supposed to work.
> 
> If you buy boots and they're perfectly comfy out of the box. They're probably big.... or will soon be too big.
> 
> ...


They were snug out of the box. Toes touching the front, and quite snug around my feet, a bit tight actually... then after heat molding they are pretty comfy, but a tiny bit of movement on the heel. By adding a different insole i was able to get it pretty tight again, a touch too tight and def less room to wiggle my toes. Maybe i can use the after market insole and just lace em up a bit loser and it will be fine after a few days; or a heel wedge, that could be perfect. I have to try a few things, including just riding it as is and see if it actually lifts, cause i only get heel lift if i push for it, if i just normally bend the knees and push on the toes it's pretty minimal. Also, i think the mistake at the shop was wearing socks when heat molding it. Should have been a super fine pantyhose thing or tying them a bit looser.....

I though when heating the foam is able to expand again and then recedes back to your foot shape.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

It sounds like to me they are the perfect size but the wrong boot for your foot. I had the Maysis and they caused me nothing but pain. You want your feet to barely touch the front because after a few days they will pack out and open up a little bit. Try on some different brands. Plus the boa boots are really easy to over tighten without knowing it, cutting off circulation.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> It sounds like to me they are the perfect size but the wrong boot for your foot. I had the Maysis and they caused me nothing but pain. You want your feet to barely touch the front because after a few days they will pack out and open up a little bit. Try on some different brands. Plus the boa boots are really easy to over tighten without knowing it, cutting off circulation.


Mine's not BOA, I have 32 TM's. i tried 32 boas and instant pressure point. Tried Vans, too wide on the calves; tried Ride, but both my bindings are L burtons and they were too small for the bindings..... Burton boots would be small too, plus over-priced and i find them ugly as hell. Didnt try Salomon, because the shop i got mine doesnt carry. I wanted to buy there because it has full satisfaction guarantee.... i can go back any time and they'd fix me up. Worst case, get brand new liners again and dont heat mold. That would make them perfect... then deal with inserts when they pack out.

I have last yr's 32 Exus or Prion (forgot which) sz 11 and they fit PERFECT. But i never heat molded them.

Edit: or were you talking to the OP... I may have threadjacked a bit


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Mine's not BOA, I have 32 TM's. i tried 32 boas and instant pressure point. Tried Vans, too wide on the calves; tried Ride, but both my bindings are L burtons and they were too small for the bindings..... Burton boots would be small too, plus over-priced and i find them ugly as hell. Didnt try Salomon, because the shop i got mine doesnt carry. I wanted to buy there because it has full satisfaction guarantee.... i can go back any time and they'd fix me up. Worst case, get brand new liners again and dont heat mold. That would make them perfect... then deal with inserts when they pack out.
> 
> I have last yr's 32 Exus or Prion (forgot which) sz 11 and they fit PERFECT. But i never heat molded them.
> 
> Edit: or were you talking to the OP... I may have threadjacked a bit


Lol. Yea I should have quoted the OP. :laugh:


----------



## thill26 (Dec 2, 2013)

So went back to the shop today, tried the maysis again in a 9 which was worlds better. I then tried the salomon faction boa and it was a perfect fit. Ended up getting the salomons with a custom foot bed. No more numbness :thumbsup:


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

thill26 said:


> So went back to the shop today, tried the maysis again in a 9 which was worlds better. I then tried the salomon faction boa and it was a perfect fit. Ended up getting the salomons with a custom foot bed. No more numbness :thumbsup:


good for you. I was about to say I tried a supposedly proper fitting pair K2s on the mtn for a few days and they ended up killing my feet. Mainly, the toe box was too narrow, but I think the crappy insole added to the pain.

Salomon, in general, just fit my particular feet better. Even then, my latest pair of salomons (F2) were causing me some achilles heel chafing problems, but changing the insoles to superfeet blue lifted my heel up slightly which miraculously made riding bearable.


----------

